# New Loader Leak-By



## OregonAg (Jul 23, 2006)

Howdy. I've got a new LX232 loader on a JX1060C (great tractor, by way). Problem is the bucket, all of 15 hours old, drops if left up overnight. Seems to me that shouldn't happen on a new loader with an empty bucket. Am I being picky? Or is this something I should get warrantied because it foretells future problems? Thanks!


----------



## Fordfarm (Dec 27, 2005)

I would take it back to the dealer for a check up! It is, more than likely, a loose fitting or something minor, but it shouldn't leak dow like that. Keep an eye on the fluid levels to make sure it is not loosing it somewhere. 
Welcome to the board!


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

I second that. No kind of leakdown like that on a brand new loader! Check into it and call the dealer!

BTW, WELCOME TO TRACTORFORUM!!!!!
Tell us more about yourself, your farm, etc!!!! POST PICS!

Thanks,
Andy

:tractorsm


----------



## DixieTom (Feb 11, 2006)

Totally agree. Warranty it!
-tom


----------



## OregonAg (Jul 23, 2006)

*Problem Solved*

Well good news. I talked to the set-up guy and the mechanic at my local dealership and discovered that each thought the other did the PDI on the loader; neither did. No biggie once the mechanic told me what to look for. Turns out—no surprise—that the valve hadn't been adjusted correctly. I turned the loader arms valve out about 3/16" (to match the other one, the bucket valve) and no more leakdown, even with 1700# of rock in the bucket. By the way, the mechanic told me there should be no leakdown; any is out of specs for that loader. 

In the process of working through that, I also discovered that the float on the loader arms hadn't been working either. Frankly, that helped me diagnose the problem and ask the right questions. One thing I learned, which might be helpful to others, is that the connections from the joystick to the valves ought to be "slack" when the stick is in the neutral position. I didn't realize there was that much forgiveness in the thing or I'd have fooled with it right out of the chute. Anyway, the no-float problem was related and now solved too.


----------



## Fordfarm (Dec 27, 2005)

Hey - glad you got her fixed! Thanks for letting us know what you found out, also. It might help someone else experiencing the same problems.:thumbsup:


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Guess I let this post slip by me. Glad all worked out and the problems are fixed. Let me add my welcome to Tractor Forum as well!


----------

